# Auratus color morph ID



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

These frogs we recieved at the aquarium I work at. We were sent some frogs from another reputable institution. We recieved 12 frogs in total. They all look pretty healthy and active. We weren't given specifics as to the morph or local origin of these frogs, so I'm trying to figure out what I can for our records. I've contacted the senders to get the info they have on them, but that might not be as much as we would like. 10 are black and green, but we're not sure where from. Any help is greatly appreciated. 






1 is a black and blue. 





1 I am honestly not sure. It is a solid black a yellow (almost lime) stripes. He hides much more than the others. I have a pic comparing him to the normal black/greens.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, you won't be able to tell locale.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Unfortunately, you won't be able to tell locale.


I agree. You can never be sure by looks alone. Hopefully the sender will have more info for you. With the differences in color it's likely they are a bunch of misfits. At least you can enjoy them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I wasnt very clear. I know there is a Hawaiian and Panamanian Auratus. I wasn't sure if you could tell the difference between the two based on looks. I realize I wont be able to get the strain or specific collection point on any of these guys. 

I am also wondering if the blue and yellow individuals are truely different strains, and hence should be separated from the group, or if they are just slight variations from a similar morph, and can be housed together.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If that's the case, the yellowish ones are Hawaiian. The blue and black are ' blue and black'


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

If they came from another zoo or aquarium you can not be certain as most zoological institutions mix their frogs. These ooffspring could be mixes of any number of morphs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Your records should just say "mixed local auratus, do not distribute."

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty and healthy which is all that matters in the end.


----------

